
Vivaldi, Your Next Browser? - andreiv
http://www.sitepoint.com/vivaldi-your-next-browser/
======
andreiv
Having almost exclusively used Opera <= 12 back in the day, Vivaldi really
reminds me of those days. The fact that it powerful and (apparently) stable,
represents a plus. What I don't know, however, is if it will pick up momentum
and become relevant...

